# PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING - UK DVC Rent/Trade posts



## The DVC R/T board

We have found the need to manage all DVC rentals on the DVC Rent/Trade Board here on the DIS.

We recognize that many UK DVC members and renters have already been using the Rent/Trade Board for rentals and have decided to conduct all DVC rentals through that forum. If you wish to rent from/to others from the UK, please feel free to state that in your posts submitted on the DVC Rent/Trade Board.  No rent/trade posts will be permitted elsewhere.

Please read the sticky threads at the top of the board with the Posting Rules and required titles for all threads.

In summary, there are some basic titles which must be followed:

*Reservation Wanted* - for any reservation request.
*Reservation for Rent* - for all existing reservations (MUST be within 30 days of arrival)
*Points for Rent* - for those members offering to make reservations for others.
*Points for Transfer* - for those members offering to transfer points to other members.
*Points for Rent/Transfer* - for those members offering to make reservations for others or transfer points to other members.
*Reservation Wanted* - for those wanting to rent a DVC reservation.
*Point Transfer Wanted* - for those members wanting points to be transferred into their account.
*Trade Offered* - for those offering to trade a non-DVC reservation for a DVC reservation. (The non-DVC reservation MUST be already existing for dates within 6 months)
*Trade Wanted* - for DVC members looking for a reservation at another resort (DVC or otherwise) in trade for an existing DVC reservation within 30 days or an offer to make a future DVC reservation.
*Trade Transfer* - for DVC members wanting to trade a non-DVC reservation (made using DVC points) for another DVC reservation.

For more information about these rules, please review the "POSTING RULES:REQUIRED READING" threads at the top of the Rent/Trade Board.


----------

